# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Te denojme sebashku sulmet Israelite mbi civilet palestinez

## G.D

Situate e tmerrshme kjo qe sapo ka ndodhur ne Gaza. Eshte nje sulm i pashpirt qe ka bere Ushtria Israelite mbi civilet palestineze. 
Si e gjithe Europa e Bashkuar le te denojme edhe ne Shqipetaret si popull sulmet qe iu bene palestinezeve te pambrojtur nga njeri.
Edhe ne si Nikolas Sarkozy kerkojme qe ne ate pjese te botes qe duket se eshte potenciali me i madh per lufte boterore te ulen armet dhe te ndalet gjithe ajo gjakderdhje.
Personalisht shpreh ngushellimet e mia te sinqerta si per qindra palestinezet e vrare padrejtesisht ashtu edhe per israelitin civil qe gjithashtu u vra padrejtesisht...
Bota jone nuk eshte e pergatitur per lufte boterore e aq me shume per luftra fetare.
Shpresojme se bashku qe ne cdo pjese te botes te kthehet paqja reale.

----------


## m.g.q.n.t.v.

> Personalisht shpreh ngushellimet e mia te sinqerta si per qindra palestinezet e vrare padrejtesisht ashtu edhe per israelitin civil qe gjithashtu u vra padrejtesisht...
> Bota jone nuk eshte e pergatitur per lufte boterore e aq me shume per luftra fetare.
> Shpresojme se bashku qe ne cdo pjese te botes te kthehet paqja reale.


Bashkohem dhe une me kete ngushellim. Pergjegjesit duhet te denohen per te shmangur keqesimin e situates.

----------


## white-knight

Sulmet izraelite mbi civilet palestinez jane te denueshme.Tregon jo burreri dhe terrorizem sepse ushtaraku nuk prek gra e femije.
Hapesi i temes meqe qenke kaq human denoje edhe anen tjeter te medaljes ne gjithe kete mesele.




> HAMAS (in Arabic, an acronym for "Harakat Al-Muqawama Al-Islamia" -- Islamic Resistance Movement -- and a word meaning zeal) is a radical Islamic fundamentalist organization which became active in the early stages of the intifada, operating primarily in the Gaza District but also in Judea and Samaria. Formed in late 1987 as an outgrowth of the Palestinian branch of the Muslim Brotherhood. *Various HAMAS elements have used both political and violent means, including terrorism,* to pursue the goal of establishing an Islamic Palestinian state in place of Israel. Loosely structured, with some elements working clandestinely and others working openly through mosques and social service institutions to recruit members, raise money, organize activities, and distribute propaganda. In a January 2006 election, Hamas won a majority of seats in the Palestinian legislature.
> 
> *HAMAS activists, especially those in the Izz al-Din al-Qassam Brigades, have conducted many attacks—including large-scale suicide bombings—against Israeli civilian and military targets.* In the early 1990s, they also targeted suspected Palestinian collaborators and Fatah rivals. HAMAS increased its operational activity during 2002-2003 claiming numerous attacks against Israeli interests. The group has not targeted US interests—although some US citizens have been killed in HAMAS operations—and continues to confine its attacks to Israelis inside Israel and the territories.


Jane relative gjerat.Perhere parimi veprim-kunder veprim.Kjo lufte s ka per te pushuar kurre.

----------


## G.D

Me duket se u tregova shume me human se sa duhet kur barazova nje civil israelit me qindra civile palestineze. Te dy palet me dhimbsen dhe te dy palet i respektoj dhe i njoh shume mire.
Kjo lufte patjeter qe do te pushoje , por ti akoma nuk ke marre te rejat e fundit nga top sekretet ...

----------


## white-knight

> Kjo lufte patjeter qe do te pushoje , por ti akoma nuk ke marre te rejat e fundit nga top sekretet ...


Amin....

Breaking news!!!
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/28/wo...ideast.html?hp

----------


## G.D

Ej, amin po bejme te gjithe po do te pushoje pas dy luftrash boterore. Edhe tani ka ardhur koha qe te pakesojme nje cike gjithe keta individe qe jane shtuar ne bote. Duhet nje katarsis.

----------


## Apollyon

Ishalla shuhen si shtete te dyja.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Ne pleqte e Kelcyres , nuk jemi dakort me bashkimin e dy Gjermanive - percjell Julius.

Ata me lal ate pune kane, njeri kamikazet tjetri ja kthen me aviona e tanke, ne presim kush do fitoje, qe te mos na cajne me veshet e ta kthejme 'humanizmin' tone tek lufta e Darfurit e te denojme ndonjeren nga palet.
Ka 60 vjet qe hapen lajmet, mbi luften ne Palestine e krizen e Gjirit Persik, ne lodhemi duke degjuar ata s'lodhen hic duke vra njeri-tjetrin. Po ca robsh paskan qene mer amon.

----------


## celyy

Ahh po popull i flliqt jon Izraelt.
Shpejt harrun qka i boni Hitleri.

----------


## land

o nafie,diskutojm icik per gjirin persik :perqeshje:

----------


## YlliRiaN

> Ahh po popull i flliqt jon Izraelt.
> Shpejt harrun qka i boni Hitleri.


Nuk ka asnje populle te felliqur si po e quan ti por vetem politike te felliqur i nderuar

----------


## mesia4ever

Vriten të paktën 170 palestinezë në një sulm izraelit në Gazë  

Zëri i Amerikës
27-12-2008


Burimet palestineze thonë se sulmet ajrore izralite ndaj disa ndërtesave të Hamasit në Rripin e Gazës vranë të paktën 170 njerëz. Zyrtarët thanë se në këtë sulm u plagosën gjithashtu mbi 200 persona të tjerë. Mes të vrarëve ishte edhe shefi i policisë së Gazës, Tafik Xhaber.

Ushtria izraelite konfirmoi se kishte kryer sulme ndaj objektivave Hamas dhe paralajmëroi se operacioni mund të zgjerohet. Grupi militant palestinez u zotua se do të hakmerret për sulmet dhe goditi me raketa në Izraelin jugor, duke vrarë një izraelit.

Tensionet mes Izraelit dhe Hamasit janë shkallëzuar më tej që nga përfundimi i marrëveshjes 6-mujore për ndalimin e luftimeve vitin e kaluar. Sulmi izraelit ndodh pas disa ditë _me sulme raketash palestineze në Izraelin jugor nga militantët në Gazë, dhe paralajmërimet e Izraelit se do të hakmerret për sulmet_. 

Presidenti palestienz Mahmud Abas, rival me Hamasin i dënoi sulmet izraelite dhe bëri thirrje për përmbajtje. Egjipti tha se do ta hapë kufirin me Gazën për të lejuar që disa nga të plagosurit të dërgohen atje.//lk 

----------------------


Paqja nuk duket gjekundi, e aq me pak me ekstremistet islamike qe duan zhdukjen e izraelit. :me dylbi:

----------


## mesia4ever

> Ahh po popull i flliqt jon Izraelt.
> Shpejt harrun qka i boni Hitleri.


Nuk duhet te pergjithsohet asgje, Hamasi po deshiron nje shtet islamik ne territorin e shtetit te Izraelit, keta njerez po shohin endrra me sy qele, per shkak te injorances jeterat e njerezve po humbin e shuhen kot. Degjova ne lajme se Izraeli e ka qellimin ta invadoje Gazen dhe ta shkatrroje Hamasin. Paqe nuk ka, pervecse terror. :me dylbi:

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Shikjoni sulmet e armiqeve tone ne popullsine Shqiptare se ato palestinezed kane arabet po deshen. Mos humbni kohe me palestinez por merruni me hallet tona pastaj kure te zgjillim kto te tonat mund te merremi me ato te hujat.

Merruni me palestinezed e Chamerise, Manastirit, Presheves, PLave, Guci, Ulqin Shkup e me rralle.

----------


## injejti

gjdo send ka fund, edhe izraelit zullumqar do ti vie fundi , veq shum i tmershem.

----------


## G.D

> Paqja nuk duket gjekundi, e aq me pak me ekstremistet islamike qe duan zhdukjen e izraelit.


Ej, ti paske dale jashte orbite fare vella, te njejten gje me me dhume zjarr kerkojne edhe hebrenjte.

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Ikni maj kolere nga trojet tone se kena hallet tona dhe jo hallet e magjypve te shkretetinave.

----------


## injejti

Nuk i urej sikur njerz qe jan , po ju urej punet e tyre qe vetem zullum jan, u shkatrofshin zullumqart kushdo qe asht edhe kudo qe jan.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Ej, ti paske dale jashte orbite fare vella, te njejten gje me me dhume zjarr kerkojne edhe hebrenjte.


Jo une jam ne toke, se nese shikohen gjerat nga orbita nuk kuptohet asgje. Dhuna (e Hamasit) sjell dhune (nga ana e Izraelit)... islamiket jane duke e shkatrruar boten dhe po e qojne drejt luftes boterore dasht e padasht. Ju krejt po i denoni aktet e dhunes te bera nga Izraeli, ju nuk po i denoni aktet e terrorizmit te bera nga islamiket, qe nga profeti Muhamed, pra xhihadi vazhdon edhe sot e kesaj dite, pardje ne Amerike, dje ne Indi, sot ne Izrael neser diku gjetiu... Ti si mysliman a je ne gjendje t'i denosh vrasjet ne mase te hebrenjeve qe nga urdherat e Muhamedit (ne Hadithe), nuk e besoj se mundesh. Pra shikoni gjerat nga toka, e jo nga orbita. Kur vriten civilet ne Izrael askush nuk proteston e denon ato sulme, kur Izraeli kunderpergjigjet krejt bota qohet kunder Izraelit, e ne vecanti islamiket. Ju po i shihni gjerat ashtu sic po keni deshire qe t'i shihni, e jo nga kendveshtrimi real.

----------


## G.D

> Ti si mysliman a je ne gjendje t'i denosh vrasjet ne mase te hebrenjeve qe nga urdherat e Muhamedit (ne Hadithe), nuk e besoj se mundesh. Pra shikoni gjerat nga toka, e jo nga orbita. Kur vriten civilet ne Izrael askush nuk proteston e denon ato sulme, kur Izraeli kunderpergjigjet krejt bota qohet kunder Izraelit, e ne vecanti islamiket.


Hej, shoku, une nuk jam mysliman. Une nuk jam me asnje fe ne vecanti.

----------

